
Daring Fireball: Twitter Clients Are a UI Design Playground - madh
http://daringfireball.net/2009/04/twitter_clients_playground
======
larrykubin
Summary: there are several twitter clients. Some show more information and
some show less, but you can easily switch between them!

I still don't understand why this and other articles from that site
(daringfireball) are popular.

------
tlrobinson
Someone once said "Twitter clients are the 'hello world' of Web 2.0"

(or something along those lines. I forget who)

edit: well, lots of people have said it, actually:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22twitter+client%22+%22hello...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22twitter+client%22+%22hello+world%22)

------
catch404
A concept I took from the article was how interesting it is to see what people
come up with using the API of what is at heart a simple service. I may be bias
as this is my personal view of course :)

------
JereCoh
Wow, lots of words and nothing insightful to say. Gasp! Apps that use APIs
don't have settings to export and enable developers to be creative!

